# Before and After the storm



## SquarePeg (Jan 27, 2015)

Brief explanation:  This is our beloved Christmas giraffe Geoffrey.  This year I used several extra deep landscape stakes to keep him from his usual drunken weaving.  The downside is that he is completely frozen in place and will have to stay up until Spring while his pals play cards up in the attic.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jan 27, 2015)

haha I have a very similar giraffe, and also named him Geoffrey!


----------



## bribrius (Jan 27, 2015)

uh oh, looks like he is sinking..


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 27, 2015)

Not sinking!  Three of us tried to move him a few weeks ago and he is not going anywhere for a while.  Going to slap a Patriots hat and tshirt on him next weekend and maybe dress him up for Valentine's and St. Patrick's Day if we don't get a thaw.


----------



## bribrius (Jan 27, 2015)

SquarePeg said:


> Not sinking!  Three of us tried to move him a few weeks ago and he is not going anywhere for a while.  Going to slap a Patriots hat and tshirt on him next weekend and maybe dress him up for Valentine's and St. Patrick's Day if we don't get a thaw.


i dunno. we have more snow coming monday, and again later next week. you get some of that where you are it may be over his head. Have to get him a straw or something to breathe with the poor fella.


----------



## Forkie (Jan 28, 2015)

Ahhh, the giraffe.  The quintessential Christmas animal!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 28, 2015)

But I heard on the news that Boston got really dumped on; your photo says it is not so.


----------



## Designer (Jan 28, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> But I heard on the news that Boston got really dumped on; your photo says it is not so.


Ron, you know how the news people exaggerate everything.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 28, 2015)

Our town got 22 inches.  We're about 2 miles from the coast and just north of Boston.  It is amazing how much this storm varied even from one side of Boston to another.   South Boston got 3 ft, that's about 10 miles from me.  

@Forkie  my nephew, who lives with me, is obsessed with giraffes and we got Geoffrey for him when he was younger.  Now it's a tradition.   We are the giraffe house.


----------



## snerd (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't know how you yanks live in that crappy weather lol!! I'm out and about today in 80 degree weather!!!









Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 28, 2015)

Ugh.  You sound like all my FL relatives who like to "complain" (brag) that it was so cold they had to wear pants.  I'm glad you're having nice weather but stfu about it, lol.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 28, 2015)

And isn't Oklahoma cold in winter?  I've never been...


----------



## snerd (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh yeah, we can be either/or but never neither/nor lol!! We've just had a really nice spell the last 4 days. Back to 40's by Friday I think. 


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bribrius (Jan 28, 2015)

snerd said:


> I don't know how you yanks live in that crappy weather lol!! I'm out and about today in 80 degree weather!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 94309
> ...


builds character, you know chopping wood, white knuckles on the steering wheel, trapped in your house because the road isn't plowed, shivering, wondering if you will have power or not. You know, that kind of thing.


----------



## snerd (Jan 28, 2015)

Character?! Sounds like death! Lol


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 30, 2015)

And... it's snowing again.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 31, 2015)

Geoffrey is ready for the big game.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 2, 2015)

And here he is after the latest storm.


Sorry about the poor quality.  I wimped out and took this one from inside through the window with my cell phone.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 11, 2015)

One more storm and we won't see him again until Opening Day.


----------



## waday (Feb 11, 2015)

Poor little guy. Must be freezing. You should put some goggles on him. haha. 

Isn't your area slated for even more snow from a couple of more systems later this week?


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 15, 2015)

You can JUST barely see the top of his hat to the right of the tree.  Took this one from inside since we haven't dug our way out yet.


----------

